# char und char-Array als parameter übergeben



## Carlos Valderra (25. Jun 2012)

Verstehe nicht den Unterschied zwischen beiden und wie ich das umsetzten soll:


> Schreiben Sie eine Methode namens containsChar, welche sowohl ein char-Array als auch
> einen einzelnen char als Parameter übergeben bekommt. Danach soll die Methode überprüfen, wie oft der übergebene char im übergebenen Array vorkommt und diese Anzahl
> zurückgeben.


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Jun 2012)

Naja, ich übergebe deiner Methode einen char 'a' und ein char-Array, z.b. {'h','a','l','l','o'} und nun soll deine Methode mir sagen wie oft das a in dem char-Array vor kommt.???:L:bahnhof:


----------



## njans (25. Jun 2012)

```
public void containsChar(char[] input){}
public void containsChar(char input){}
```
Sowas solls wohl werden, wobei der Rückgabewert dir ja klar sein sollte


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Jun 2012)

njans hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public void containsChar(char[] input){}
> public void containsChar(char input){}
> ```
> Sowas solls wohl werden, wobei der Rückgabewert dir ja klar sein sollte



Und was soll deiner Meinung die jeweilige Methode machen? oO
Glaube du hast da auch was falsch verstanden:


> [...]wie oft der übergebene char im übergebenen Array vorkommt und diese Anzahl[...]


----------



## ssoul26 (25. Jun 2012)

njans hat gesagt.:


> ```
> public void containsChar(char[] input){}
> public void containsChar(char input){}
> ```
> Sowas solls wohl werden, wobei der Rückgabewert dir ja klar sein sollte



Nicht ganz so richtig. Es soll eine Methode sein. 


```
public int containsChar(char searchchar, char[] searcharea);
```


----------



## njans (25. Jun 2012)

@eRaaaa
Hmm das habe ich in der tat  

```
public int containsChar(char[] inputArray, char inputCharacter){}
```

Mal abgesehen davon, könnte eine Methode mit nur einem Parameter auf einen spezifischen Character prüfen.


----------



## Carlos Valderra (3. Jul 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe, hier übrigens die Lösung:


```
public static int containsChar(char[] array, char c) {
      int anzahl = 0;
      for (int i=0; i<array.length; i++) {
         if (array[i] == c) {
            anzahl++;
         }
      }
      return anzahl;
   }
```


----------

